# Major Heatherette Haul - $180!!!



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 20, 2008)

I went ballistic again. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I think I will be going back for more, well more for the back ups of the lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are gorgeous!


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 20, 2008)

That looks really pretty..*Great Haul* I might get backups ass well


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 20, 2008)

nice haul! this is getting more excited too!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 20, 2008)

Great haul, Enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like this collection, I spent the same amount.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 20, 2008)

Ohhh the lippies look great!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 20, 2008)

enjoy your haul hun


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 20, 2008)

Killer haul!!  I wanted to reach out and touch it!  lol  Enjoy!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome! Please do a FOTD with it...I love yours


----------



## betseyjohnson (Mar 20, 2008)

nice haul! now i want more items.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Mar 20, 2008)

please put up swatches of how the l/s ans l/g look on you!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 21, 2008)

lovely haul!! enjoy!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome haul.


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 21, 2008)

wow i spent $180.24... haha weird. but i got some bpb's too.
anyways this is random, but i love the way you set everything up for the pic. im a little ocd like that i guess


----------



## Labonte (Mar 21, 2008)

You got invisible lashes! Haha just kidding. So jealous!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is that Fleshpot l/s on the right? It looks gorgeous! Great haul can't wait for mine


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 21, 2008)

Super haul...have fun!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Is that Fleshpot l/s on the right? It looks gorgeous! Great haul can't wait for mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes it is but I had to exchange it for another Sock Hop. Fleshpot made me look like a corpse. Not cute


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 8, 2008)

cant wait to go on sat.!!!!


----------

